# Pay attention to what’s not being said.



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

This post on a Stroke forum caught my attention…….

This story is so applicable to us stroke survivors as there is so much we can strengthen.
BIGGEST LESSON LEARNT: Do not just listen to what the evidence says, listen also to what is NOT being said.

During World War II, fighter planes would come back from battle with bullet holes. The Allies initially sought to strengthen the most commonly damaged parts of the planes to increase combat survivability. 

A mathematician, Abraham Wald, pointed out that perhaps the reason certain areas of the planes weren’t covered in bullet holes was that planes that were shot in certain critical areas did not return. 

This insight led to the armor being re-enforced on the parts of returning planes where there were no bullet holes thus making the planes safer.

This demonstrates missing data may be more meaningful than the available data.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Very insightful


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

As useful and thought provoking as your signature.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Now THAT is thinking outside the box!


----------

